# The foot?



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone planning on braving the cold today? Thinking about it but don't want to alone in the cold?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Hookemup and I are going to OSP in portage lakes today. Good ice yesterday around 4 .5 and definetly gonna be thicker today. Fishing has been good as well


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

i should b there by 230 hopefully earlier


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I will be in the Mogadore/ wingfoot area tomorrow morning about noon I have never fished these areas.

Anyone wanna meet up and fish tomorrow I will have one of my sons with me???


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm fishing 8-1 pm blue clam scout black sno suit


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Fish2win, how did the lake look..?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

be careful guys, some areas were getting soft this evening when I was leaving. when you hit the spud you could see it spider down to the bottom of the ice. carry your spud bars, it can save your life! take it easy. s.f.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw the same as above....auger holes were eroding and random little holes opening. started with about 6 inches and had about 4 when we left. 

Steelhead.....did you have the red Eskimo? We were in the fishtraps. I only saw one guy with a spud bar besides me.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No we didn't use shacks. I did flip my clam over for a few mins but was outside most time.I was with steelhead and I was the one spudding the way back. Had a few spots even on what appeared to be good clear ice spud went through in 1.5 hits. And other spots were good. Not worth risking it. Seen a few holes that were 8" yesterday that were 12-13" today they were Dangerous after dark with no snow and just water on top. I'm calling it quits for now...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohhhh one of you guys must have talked to trapperjon out of the main park we went out of the north launch.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes Mario did walk over and talk tohim


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Erie-you guys have any luck? Seems like it's been pretty slow over all.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We did ok not great. Lot more perch this year than anything. Even fishing suspended. Once it was starting to get dark crappies moved in but were finicky which has been the story every lake I've fished since we got last cold snap


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got back from there. Fished from 3:00 yesterday afternoon until 9:00 this morning. Lots of fish but no great size at all. Ice was still 4 inches when I left and all the water on top was refroze. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

good to hear that the water froze. how was the all night bite?! 

trapperjon, fishinful and crew how did yall end up over that way?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> good to hear that the water froze. how was the all night bite?!
> 
> trapperjon, fishinful and crew how did yall end up over that way?


well... fishinful had a secret honey hole that we JUST HAD TO GO TO    sorry jim just couldn't help my self, (inside joke), we were getting perch and gill's nothing huge, ice was going fast tho.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bite was pretty steady all night just not much size. Only around 15 keepers out of maybe 120 fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

trapperjon said:


> well... fishinful had a secret honey hole that we JUST HAD TO GO TO    sorry jim just couldn't help my self, (inside joke), we were getting perch and gill's nothing huge, ice was going fast tho.


Bite me lol.....you left too early they turned on at dark.....typical wingfoot


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> good to hear that the water froze. how was the all night bite?!
> 
> trapperjon, fishinful and crew how did yall end up over that way?


Between the 3 of us I took home 9. Half of those were borderline keepers.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Went up to Wingfoot this morning at 08:30. Saw no one on the ice and it look wet. Drove over to CLR and saw one shanty and a guy coming off. He said the ice was 4 inches but not good. He also said the water was dirty. He didn't feel safe out there. I took his advise and called it a day 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ya anyone thinking about going out, id think twice. i just got kicked off walborn with 6 to 7'' on it


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Kicked off?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Has fishing pressure finally affected wingft, all the reports I've read are well, not good. If that's the case I think I'd rather go to Berlin. This Saturday it looks like my first chance to get out I'd rather catch 1 eye than 20 under sized fish. I'm not being a d%*& or anything, that's just my preference. I fished wing exclusively for the last 3 years and would not even think of going any where else but if the crappie population is toast if someone could let me know before Saturday I would appreciate it.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ballast said:


> Has fishing pressure finally affected wingft, all the reports I've read are well, not good. If that's the case I think I'd rather go to Berlin. This Saturday it looks like my first chance to get out I'd rather catch 1 eye than 20 under sized fish. I'm not being a d%*& or anything, that's just my preference. I fished wing exclusively for the last 3 years and would not even think of going any where else but if the crappie population is toast if someone could let me know before Saturday I would appreciate it.


There is no chance the crappie population is in jeopardy at Wingfoot Lake! They are not as common as they were(bad thing), but they are, on average, much nicer fish(good thing) than they were 3years ago. I have read and heard for decades that you can't fish out a panfish lake-and am convinced it is true.(Admittedly, I have observed some "true sportsmen" try to do exactly that with coolers full in the Spring.)


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> There is no chance the crappie population is in jeopardy at Wingfoot Lake! They are not as common as they were(bad thing), but they are, on average, much nicer fish(good thing) than they were 3years ago. I have read and heard for decades that you can't fish out a panfish lake-and am convinced it is true.(Admittedly, I have observed some "true sportsmen" try to do exactly that with coolers full in the Spring.)


I have to disagree with you. I too have always believed that you cannot fish out a panfish lake. But based on my limited experience fishing Wingfoot since it re-opened as a State Park, my view on that has changed. It's only my opinion since I am not a biologist nor do I have the experience that you do with the lake ecosystem there but I believe that the weed control measures were taken too far and that has changed the rule. I have looked at the lake bottom there with a camera thru the ice over a very extensive area the last few years and it is a virtual desert. I have not seen another lake void of any weeds like that and it seems that could be the game changer. As you noted, the lake was full of stunted fish and as pressure increased, fish size did increase significantly, but numbers do seem to be going down now.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

One thing I feel us fishermen need to do to keep all our lakes healthy is to keep only enough fish for a meal or two. No inland lake can toIerate every one of us using them to "fill our freezers"!! That being said, I contacted Phil Hillman, Div. 3 Fisheries Mgr(and coincidentally, Father of the Manistee Steelhead fishery we all now enjoy in central and NE Ohio!) last summer abt my perceived reduction in crappie numbers(albeit it better sizes) and asked if it might not be time for some number and size limits at Wft.? He assured me the State is monitoring it and at that time, did not feel limits were necessary. I know him and respect what he has to say. If anyone has doubts(or questions) about any fish, in any of our NE Oh lakes, you can CALL him--or more importantly, go to the Open Wildlife Meetings beginning in March to voice concerns. He would rather you contact him directly rather than speculate in open forums on status of our fisheries based on observations/gut feelings!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Lakes change due to environmental conditions and fishing pressure. *

Look at our Big Backyard Lake as an example., Lake Erie..It's fish population history is a prime example.

Why do you think commercial fishing has all but been eliminated? Sure environmental factors played a big part in the fishery at Erie, but so did fishing pressures in regards to Sturgeon, Yellow Perch & Blue Pike. 

Size & Catch Limits are imposed ensure a "Year Class" of a particular fish species isn't all, but wiped out due to over-fishing. Subsequently, good spawning years are ensured and a balance of the fishery is hopefully maintained. 

Does catch limits on Yellow Perch, Crappie, & Walleye ring a bell?

Another subject is overall GENETICS of a fish population. There is strong evidence to support the theory of continually taking large specimens of a particular species will eventually result in "Pygmy or Stunted" fish population. No matter the quantity of available food, some fish just dont the have genetic make up to grow to trophy size specimems. (Ya can't turn a 5ft guy into a 7ft NBA player by simply feeding him)!

Yeah, fishing pressure can change a fishery.

That's my 2 cents and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> One thing I feel us fishermen need to do to keep all our lakes healthy is to keep only enough fish for a meal or two. No inland lake can toIerate every one of us using them to "fill our freezers"!!


I heartily agree and most responsible fishermen recognize that. Problem is the meat harvesters will continue no matter what until the supply is depleted then find another place to exploit, some even if limits are imposed. 



c. j. stone said:


> That being said, I contacted Phil Hillman, Div. 3 Fisheries Mgr(and coincidentally, Father of the Manistee Steelhead fishery we all now enjoy in central and NE Ohio!) last summer abt my perceived reduction in crappie numbers(albeit it better sizes) and asked if it might not be time for some number and size limits at Wft.? He assured me the State is monitoring it and at that time, did not feel limits were necessary. I know him and respect what he has to say. If anyone has doubts(or questions) about any fish, in any of our NE Oh lakes, you can CALL him--or more importantly, go to the Open Wildlife Meetings beginning in March to voice concerns. He would rather you contact him directly rather than speculate in open forums on status of our fisheries based on observations/gut feelings!


While I believe the past weed eradication in Wingfoot may result in a paradigm shift for a panfish lake especially with heavy fishing pressure, I do not believe it is a "Sky is Falling" situation yet there either. But many posts about Wingfoot this year indicate a perceived reduction in numbers and may be a sign of a long term trend. It seems that increased scrutiny or monitoring for a possible policy change would be worthwhile and I may take your suggestion and discuss the situation with Mr. Hillman.

My understanding of forums such as this though was to be able to discuss (or speculate about) such matters with others and see what others think and are experiencing. I did not state that the crappie were without a doubt disappearing in Wingfoot, only that the numbers appeared to be declining and my thoughts as to why that may be, hopefully inviting others to comment. It was noted in past discussions about Wingfoot that the State was monitoring the situation and no action was needed then, with the belief that catches would improve, which they did. (Need to reduce the numbers of stunted fish and increase the average size.) But the situation may be changing further and the approach may need to change too. Discussions in forums like this are the first steps in determining if that is so.


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

nixmkt said:


> I heartily agree and most responsible fishermen recognize that. Problem is the meat harvesters will continue no matter what until the supply is depleted then find another place to exploit, some even if limits are imposed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just rid of the internet and guys will have to go back to finding spots the old way. WORK........but today is now, now, now, like the one guy that gets mad that no one reports. All ohio lakes are failing, like this country, everything under the sun is getting worse. Just enjoy the ride before you fall off.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

5" solid black. Careful on the shorlines, 1 whack with the spud and thru.. We used a plank. Slow day.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My experience at Wingfoot last year was great! I fished it the first year it opened but then didn't go back for a couple of years because the crappies were too small. This spring, my dad started catching some decent sized ones there, so I went back. From ice out till the end of June, I was able to catch crappie most times out in the 8-10" range. A few times, I could have brought home a basket of 30 or more if I had wanted to clean that many. Once mid summer hit, I couldn't find them, but that is normal for me since I have no fish finder. Caught many more crappie than I ever did at the Portage Lakes, though they were always bigger there, then Wingfoot. Hoping the crappie are even bigger this year since they are not overpopulated anymore! 

I too wish there were more weeds at the lake so I could fish weed edges. I think it would be better for the bass. I caught very few bass there last year and I did a lot of drift fishing with minnows for crappie and perch. Gonna be some bigger channel cats in there though. I wish they had never stocked them. I like the fight, but they do eat panfish as well. 

I thought the bluegill and sunfish size was decent, but I prefer to chase the bigger redears at the Portage Lakes. 

Looks like the ice season will be really kicking off this weekend. Good luck to everyone, and if you need someone to help haul a shanty out there, I'll be happy to join you if I'm free! I've only ice fished out there once before since I don't have a shanty or auger and will only go if there is really good ice and weather warm enough that I don't freeze in 10 minutes! I'd stay out there in a shanty for hours though!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like lm fishing solo this weekend any body going Saturday?


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

ballast said:


> Looks like lm fishing solo this weekend any body going Saturday?


Prob going to do the afternoon evening bite there sat. Not 100% yet though.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

230 or3pm is when I should go but I'm chomping at the bit. This is my 1st time out this year. I've only had daytime success at one spot on the lake and its been sketchy everytime. There is definitely weeds in that spot!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll be out before daybreak in morning till around noon. Have to work at 1!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

where you planning on going out from? ill meet ya there around 7 if its good..


----------

